# Fan keeps running after park



## allaw

It's been couple of weeks now that I noticed after I parked my car in an enclosed garage the fan is still running. (I have checked that climate control is set to OFF after leaving car) I am not sure how long it may persists but usually I have to go in the garage, open and close door before the fan will turn off.
Is this happening to any of you? and there's been 2 firmware updates now since I first notice this. Even the radio was on in a few occasions as I heard music while the screen is totally off.


----------



## Spiffywerks

It will shut off after a while. As far as I know, this is part of the update to alleviate the “smell” build up from the ac that many people get. Mine sometimes run for 30+ min before shutting off.


----------



## AutopilotFan

allaw said:


> It's been couple of weeks now that I noticed after I parked my car in an enclosed garage the fan is still running. (I have checked that climate control is set to OFF after leaving car) I am not sure how long it may persists but usually I have to go in the garage, open and close door before the fan will turn off.
> Is this happening to any of you? and there's been 2 firmware updates now since I first notice this. Even the radio was on in a few occasions as I heard music while the screen is totally off.


This is normal. I used to have a Prius and there were fans running after I parked and got out of the car.

I always figured it was something to do with cooling down the battery coolant and putting the car to sleep.


----------



## allaw

Thanks for the info, I am just worried this continuous run of fan would cause battery drain.


----------



## MelindaV

AutopilotFan said:


> This is normal. I used to have a Prius and there were fans running after I parked and got out of the car.
> 
> I always figured it was something to do with cooling down the battery coolant and putting the car to sleep.


Not just cars that run off batteries. After getting home on hot days, my Solstice's radiator fan would do this for anywhere from a minute to 30+ minutes (amazing it never killed it's 12v battery!)


----------



## AutopilotFan

allaw said:


> Thanks for the info, I am just worried this continuous run of fan would cause battery drain.


Maybe, but it's necessary. Just make sure you don't park your car for long periods with less than 10% battery power and it will never be an issue. I lose 1 or 2 miles of range for every 24 hours my car just sits there while I have an 80% charge.

Your battery is very large. You can run the full climate control system for 8 hours and use only a few percent of power. Running this fan or a little bit of sound is negligible.


----------



## FogNoggin

If your cellphone is within range of the car when at home, be sure your phone's Bluetooth is off. This will let the car sleep. I installed the Simple Wi-Fi Timer app by Shinkawa to automatically disable my Bluetooth when I get home.


----------



## ssc8666

allaw said:


> It's been couple of weeks now that I noticed after I parked my car in an enclosed garage the fan is still running. (I have checked that climate control is set to OFF after leaving car) I am not sure how long it may persists but usually I have to go in the garage, open and close door before the fan will turn off.
> Is this happening to any of you? and there's been 2 firmware updates now since I first notice this. Even the radio was on in a few occasions as I heard music while the screen is totally off.


I notice the same. My daily morning routine is to enjoy a cup of coffee at my favorite cafe about 2 miles away. Upon returning home, the fan with start running about 10 minutes or so after I parked. Have not had a chance to time how long the fan runs. IMO, this is just unnecessary battery drain for such a short hop.


----------



## Eric714

It's a feature, not a bug. There's a post over in the Smells Like Vinegar... thread where someone noted that Tesla updated the software to help dry the A/C and prevent mold growth in your ventilation system.

OTA updates are awesome.

Just another reason to love this company.


----------



## coops99

My car is 2 weeks old - sometimes leaves pools of water underneath and I noticed fans staying on quite a bit 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scotilac

it's your cabin overheat protection. from factory it comes set on and your AC will turn on once you cabin gets to 40 degrees. you can change it to fan or off to save your battery!


----------

